# zipper erase windows?



## dia_cero2002 (Feb 27, 2004)

I have a drive that I've been using in my pc for quite a while. I just upgraded to a larger sata drive. My friend has been asking me to get him a new drive for his directivo series 2 for a while. So, I decided to just give him my drive that I was using in my pc and use the zipper to load the software to that drive. My question is this: I have documents and info on that drive that I don't want him to see. I would just connect it to my pc and use the pc to reformat the drive, but I already installed a sata drive and when I connect the old ide drive, vista doesn't recognize it so I can't check if the info is gone or not. If I use the zipper on the drive to just restore the stock image(no hacks), will it overwrite/delete the documents and info that I don't want anyone to see? Thanks.


----------



## SHAPPPY (Jul 29, 2003)

It might be able but it would cost a lot of$,s for him or have some one else do it "thousands"


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

SHAPPPY said:


> It might be able but it would cost a lot of$,s for him or have some one else do it "thousands"


Or free with any number of tools found on the internet. After purchasing a few TB's of disk space, I went through my old drives (failed or otherwise), and was able to restore most of my data that I thought was gone forever.

I don't have any information to the OP's question though.


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

Run the mfr diagnostics on it from a boot disk.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

I'd recommend just zeroing the drive. At that point, recovery of your data would be very expensive (several thousands of dollarx). If it's worth that much to him, he can buy a lot of hard drives for that cash and you can keep your old one.

Most manufacturers have utilities that will initialize/zero the disk. Zero the entire thing.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

This free disk wipe utility seems to get good reviews.

http://www.dban.org/


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

As Worf suggested, zero out the drive. You can run the manufacturer's diagnostic software and perform a low level format or search the web and find a freeware utility. I found one on hddguru.com that seems to work pretty well.


----------

